# Hydraulic hose replacement cost?



## Lawn Goat

Hi guys, I have a pinhole on the pto hydraulic line of my f350 dump. I really do dont have time to replace the hose myself plus I have never replaced one. I was wondering if anyone has ever paid a hyraulic shop to do a replacement and what the damage was? The hose and oil is only worth $100 and maybe an hour or two labor... Any input? Thanks....


----------



## olyman

Lawn Goat said:


> Hi guys, I have a pinhole on the pto hydraulic line of my f350 dump. I really do dont have time to replace the hose myself plus I have never replaced one. I was wondering if anyone has ever paid a hyraulic shop to do a replacement and what the damage was? The hose and oil is only worth $100 and maybe an hour or two labor... Any input? Thanks....


 
hoses are easy..get it off,,just open end wrenches..then go to a farm tractor place,,and have the hose made.....premade at a tractor supply type place,,will cost more,,and be the wrong length....plug where the hose goes to the cyl,,and the pressure port..should lose very little oil...


----------



## Lawn Goat

*Thanks guys*

Thanks for feedback guys, I found one shop by me and altough he wouldn't quote me... he hinted around 100 for hose, some fluid...25, and a few hours labor... I had the impression of $350-$400 complete. Seems fair, but I would rather save the $$$. 

I am going to do it myself. I have a few hose places around me so that is not an issue. I do not think I can access with bed down but do not think I need much room, Planning on using some super heavy duty old school truck ramps that I have, I know they are strong enough to support the weight and I can place them so they do not kick out.

I am concerned with blocking the bed... I like being alive and all in one piece. I wish I had access to the fancy brace supports, any recomendations on blocking greatly appreciated as well. Thanks again


----------



## lone wolf

Lawn Goat said:


> Thanks for feedback guys, I found one shop by me and altough he wouldn't quote me... he hinted around 100 for hose, some fluid...25, and a few hours labor... I had the impression of $350-$400 complete. Seems fair, but I would rather save the $$$.
> 
> I am going to do it myself. I have a few hose places around me so that is not an issue. I do not think I can access with bed down but do not think I need much room, Planning on using some super heavy duty old school truck ramps that I have, I know they are strong enough to support the weight and I can place them so they do not kick out.
> 
> I am concerned with blocking the bed... I like being alive and all in one piece. I wish I had access to the fancy brace supports, any recomendations on blocking greatly appreciated as well. Thanks again


 
350 -400 is high


----------



## lone wolf

lone wolf said:


> 350 -400 is high


 
When I blocked mine up I used 4 or 5 supports in case any failed.


----------



## Lawn Goat

Yeah, I was thinking $200 but not the impression shop left me. What did you block with? I was going to use the ramps and also some concrete block and lumber as a backup. Thanks


----------



## lone wolf

Lawn Goat said:


> Yeah, I was thinking $200 but not the impression shop left me. What did you block with? I was going to use the ramps and also some concrete block and lumber as a backup. Thanks


 
I used steel wheel chocks and lots of logs.Does that truck have a body prop also?You cant be to careful .I dont trust concrete blocks at all.You are better off with wood.


----------



## Lawn Goat

I do not have a body prop on this one... which scares the hell out of me. I was considering logs too. I have plenty of things but just affraid of them kicking out... I was online looking for ideas, but the only info I could find was stories about guys getting crushed, loosing limbs, and adds to buy brace brackets... which are very expensive and I honestly would have the same concern with them kicking out even though osha really praises them. I like my ramps and will be sure to back up block as well. I think I am going to do it today... I will take some pics and post then, but no making fun of my truck... even though its almost as old as me. Ha ha. Catch you later. Thanks again.


----------



## Lawn Goat

*Hose replaced -bracing pics*

I was able to replace the hose yesterday. It went smooth and the truck ramps worked perfectly and were very safe. After I placed them I did my best to dislodge them and they held. I also placed some timber rounds in as back up. It was about an hour to complete plus time to run and have a hose made. Hose was only $28 and fluid was $58... so at under $100, well worth doing myself. I attached some pics and thank you guys for the help. I would recommend using these ramps, but please mind they are heavy duty commercial ramps... they weigh around 100 Lbs each and are structual steel... not the ones you buy now days at advance auto and such. Thanks again, sean

View attachment 202405
View attachment 202406


----------



## lone wolf

Lawn Goat said:


> I was able to replace the hose yesterday. It went smooth and the truck ramps worked perfectly and were very safe. After I placed them I did my best to dislodge them and they held. I also placed some timber rounds in as back up. It was about an hour to complete plus time to run and have a hose made. Hose was only $28 and fluid was $58... so at under $100, well worth doing myself. I attached some pics and thank you guys for the help. I would recommend using these ramps, but please mind they are heavy duty commercial ramps... they weigh around 100 Lbs each and are structual steel... not the ones you buy now days at advance auto and such. Thanks again, sean
> 
> View attachment 202405
> View attachment 202406


 Is that a chevy?


----------



## Lawn Goat

1977 F350... 351 4sp w/granny. Not the smoothest ride but gets the work done.


----------



## Lawn Goat

*bending*

I did consider the the placement and the possibility of frame damage, I was comfortable with the placement as each bed beam load was distributed over the length of the ramp ( about 24") and not just one point on each beam and each frame beam load was distibuted over 4 points 12" apart... for what its worth I agree with you, but it was a judgement call that I was comfortable with. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------

